# which modem should i buy?



## sundar07 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got a new bsnl connection on 24th may.
But there is no stock available for modem(in kolkata). So they asked me to buy a modem outside.
which modem should i buy?
can you please suggest me a good modem.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, when I asked for a modem replacement. They gave me an ADSL Router without wi-fi, saying that the Wi-Fi model is out of stock. My warranty's going to end soon so even I'm going to ask for a refund so that I can purchase a modem from an external company. I need suggestions here too.

Budget :- Rs. 1600 (+/-)
Requirement :- ADSL Router with Wi-Fi

@OP: Please mention your budget and requirements - A Modem/ADSL Router (with/without wi-fi)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

I applied for a BSNL connection yesterday and I too want a Wifi router.

Currently I am looking at Netgear N150 (aka WGR614) and Linksys WRT54G.


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I too applied for a BSNL modem 2 weeks ago but they're saying out of stock! They fixed a temporary ASDL modem and will replace it with that one when they receive it. Hopefully, they cannot fool us because my dad knows one of the BSNL head people and that's the reasons I got my connection started just in 2-3 days... 

If you require to work with 2 computers simultaneously then buy a WiFi modem other a normal would do.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 9, 2011)

mysticjr7 said:


> Hopefully, they cannot fool us because my dad knows one of the BSNL head people and that's the reasons I got my connection started just in 2-3 days...


Maybe your dad can help us .


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Currently I am looking at Netgear N150 (aka WGR614) and Linksys WRT54G.


Linksys WRT54G2.

Netgear's fragile "push on/off buttons" fail after 4-5 months.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Linksys WRT54G2.
> 
> Netgear's fragile "push on/off buttons" fail after 4-5 months.


Looks like this one has disconnection issues.

A review


Spoiler



"Big disappointment!" on February 1, 2009 by atlasyeo (2 reviews)

Pros: From a guy who have setup numerous Wireless Router (IT Guy)
1. Pretty straight forward setup.
2. Very sleek design (almost too sleek)
3. Familiar interface if you're familiar with linksys WRT54 series (they never change!!)
4. Pretty cheap ($39.99)

Cons: 1. Not much to configure, hence not much to debug
2. Range Sucks
3. Too much dropped signal, especially when not using WPA2 encryption.
4. Did not hide your WPA/WEP key setting in the web gui interface, which I see this as a big Security risk.

Summary: I got this to replace my old Linksys WRT54G. I customized that router with dd-wrt.com firmware and it was great, but only after serving its purposes for years, it's getting unstable and problems with leasing dhcp, so I decided to get a new one.

I was looking for Linksys line, so WRT54G2 caught my sight. It's so cool, so I bought one for $39.99 from local fry's.

Setup wasn't too complicated, almost as exactly the same as setup my old WRT54G before the customized firmware.

as soon as I brought up the device, my laptop took about 15 sec to connect to it (which i considered slow). I can browse the web, VPN, etc. only about 5 to 10 minutes later, i saw my Intel Proset client lost the signal and tried to reconnect. It did reconnect, and everything seems normal.

I decided to do a continuous ping to the router and to an external site. (ping -t Yahoo! Singapore). as soon as I noticed something is wrong, the ping lost packets, and the intel pro-set lost connection and trying to reconnect again, which happen like every 5-10 minutes or so.

I started to play with the settings, google it. Wow, I'm not alone!! Google "WRT54G2 disconnect" and followed some suggestions, also changed the encryption from WPA to WPA2, now it seems to work fine. the connection last about hours, and then it starts to lost connection again. I have to hard reset the device to gain back access.

It also has problem connect to my pppoE ISP setting, always lost IP from the ISP when I still have access to the router but no internet.

Also, there is no "reboot the device" button on web gui management, so I have to walk to my router and reset it all the time.

After 3 days of playing with it, I finally gave up and google "best wireless router" and replace this piece of crap with Trendnet TEW631BRP. It was really good, almost as good as my customized dd-wrt firmware. Check out my other review on cnet about this.

Overall, this is a big disappointment, either that, or I have a bad luck with that particular device..

Updated on Feb 1, 2009

update: I forgot to mentioned that I had update the firmware to 1.0.01 (build 3) which is the latest, so everything I said is based on that.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

I have WAG54G2 which is basically WRT54G2 + ADSL modem. No disconnection issues AT ALL and perhaps the best Wifi coverage I have seen in Wireless G routers.


----------

